# κοσμοπολιτικός vs κοσμοπολίτικος



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2012)

Το ΛΚΝ δεν αναγνωρίζει καθόλου τον τύπο «κοσμοπολιτικός» (δηλ. οξύτονο) και λημματογραφεί μόνο το «κοσμοπολίτικος» (δηλ. προπαροξύτονο) — το Αντίστροφο (Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη) πάντως το λημματογραφεί μαζί με άλλα 13 σε -_πολιτικός_.

Το ΛΝΕΓ (2012) τώρα, ακολουθεί ανάποδη λογική σε σχέση με το ΛΚΝ: λημματογραφεί το «κοσμοπολιτικός» (δηλ. το οξύτονο), και το —πολύ πιο διαδεδομένο, ας μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω απ' το δάχτυλό μας— «κοσμοπολίτικος» (δηλ. το προπαροξύτονο) το έχει υπολήμμα στο _κοσμοπολιτικός_. Το ΛΝΕΓ δεν παρέχει κάποια εξήγηση σχετικά με το γιατί το μοναδικό παράγωγο επίρρημα προέρχεται από το προπαροξύτονο _κοσμοπολίτικος _(δηλ. _κοσμοπολίτικα_) κι όχι και από το οξύτονο _κοσμοπολιτικός _(όπως συμβαίνει με τα υπόλοιπα επίθετα σε -_πολιτικός_).

Παρατήρησα διαβάζοντας ένα βιβλίο γραμμένο σε επίσημο επίπεδο ύφους ότι ορισμένοι κάνουν στο ζευγάρι _κοσμοπολιτικός-κοσμοπολίτικος_ τη διάκριση επιπέδου ύφους που γίνεται στα ομοιοκατάληκτα εθνωνυμικά (βλ. σχετ. αμερικανικός ή αμερικάνικος;). Σχετική επισήμανση γίνεται και σε συζήτηση σε άλλο φόρουμ εδώ: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1849611&p=9255907#post9255907 (και συγκεκριμένη αναφορά τού ζεύγους θέματός μας στο #13).

Σεις τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

Συμφωνώ ότι υπάρχει στο ζευγάρι *κοσμοπολιτικός - κοσμοπολίτικος* διαφορά στο επίπεδο ύφους όμοια με τη διαφορά που έχουμε σε επίθετα όπως _αμερικανικός - αμερικάνικος_. Έχει ενδιαφέρον ότι ο βαθμός προτίμησης του κοινού διαφοροποιείται σημαντικά από το ένα τέτοιο ζευγάρι σε ένα άλλο. Εδώ έχουμε μια συντριπτική προτίμηση του μη οξύτονου επιθέτου, αλλά μπορούμε να πούμε ότι τα λεξικά δικαιούνται να προτάσσουν τον πιο επίσημο τύπο. Το κάνει και ο Κριαράς στο ΝΕΛ: *κοσμοπολιτικός, -ή, -ό* και -*ίτικος, -η , -ο*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

Είναι, όμως, απλώς θέμα ρέτζιστερ; Είναι πραγματικά όμοια η διαφορά ύφους με το αμερικανικό-αμερικάνικο; Μπορούμε πραγματικά να ανεβοκατεβάσουμε τον τόνο αλλάζοντας το ύφος ή έχει αποκτήσει ο κοσμοπολίτικος μια πατίνα «υψηλής κοινωνίας» και ο κοσμοπολιτικός συνδέεται με πολιτική ορολογία; Θα λέγαμε ποτέ για κοσμοπολιτική κοινωνία; Είναι το ίδιο πράγμα η κοσμοπολίτικη θεώρηση των πραγμάτων με την κοσμοπολιτική θεώρησή τους;


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι το ίδιο πράγμα η κοσμοπολίτικη θεώρηση των πραγμάτων με την κοσμοπολιτική θεώρησή τους;



Μήπως η διαφορά, αν υπάρχει, υπάρχει επειδή ο τόνος δείχνει το ρέτζιστερ και άρα βοηθά να διακρίνουμε ανάμεσα σε χαλαρές σημασίες και ορολογία των επιστημών;
Μπορώ να επισημάνω ότι στο ΛΝΕΓ τα παραδείγματα έχουν ένα ~ στη θέση της λέξης, οπότε όλες οι σημασίες και οι χρήσεις τους είναι τονικά ισοπεδωμένες. Πάμε σε σώμα κειμένων για να κάνουμε δουλειά...


----------



## MelidonisM (Oct 10, 2012)

Υπάρχει κατηγορία στις εφημερίδες ΤΑ ΔΙΕΘΝΗ. Θα μπορούσαν να ονομαστούν και Κοσμοπολιτικά (κατά το Παραπολιτικά).
Ψάχνοντας βρίσκω στο Λόγο της Πέλλας ΚΟΣΜΟΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΑ (δεν ξέρουμε πού τονίζεται) αλλά πρόκειται για κοσμικά, σελέμπριτι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

Και γιατί πιστεύεις ότι είναι Κοσμοπολιτικά και όχι Κοσμοπολίτικα;


----------



## MelidonisM (Oct 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και γιατί πιστεύεις ότι είναι Κοσμοπολιτικά και όχι Κοσμοπολίτικα;



Μάλλον κοσμοπολίτικα είναι. Μερικά κοσμοπολιτικά:
Μετά το 1912 η Θεσσαλονίκη χάνει τή βαλκανική της ενδοχώρα, το λιμάνι της νεκρώνεται, ο κοσμοπολιτικός χαρακτήρας της φθίνει .
....
Κοσμογυρισμένος τύπος. Κοσμοπολιτικός! Μέχρι Ινδίες έχει πάει!
...
κοσμοπολιτικός μυθιστοριογράφος...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2012)

*There's something fishy here...*

OK, ας το κάνω λοιπόν το θέμα λίγο απαιτητικότερο (κι ίσως και πιο απροσδόκητο). :) Πηγαίνουμε να διαβάσουμε στο fishbase.org για τον κέφαλο _Mugil cephalus_ Linnaeus, 1758 και βρίσκουμε [http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Mugil-cephalus.html]:*Cosmopolitan* in coastal waters of the tropical, subtropical and temperate zones of all seas.
​Αποδίδουμε ως εξής:*Κοσμοπολιτικό* είδος, απαντά στα παράκτια νερά των τροπικών, υποτροπικών και εύκρατων ζωνών όλων των θαλασσών.​Ερωτάται το μεταφρασεόφιλο κοινό εάν η παραπάνω απόδοση:
Είναι η μόνη ορθή σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις.
Είναι η μόνη ορθή για περιπτώσεις επίσημου επιπέδου ύφους (πχ ομιλία στην οποία θα παρίσταται Υφυπουργός και άνω)· άλλως θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και το «κοσμοπολίτικος» (δηλ. το προπαροξύτονο).
Θα ήταν εξίσου ορθή και με το «κοσμοπολίτικος» (δηλ. με το προπαροξύτονο) στη θέση τού «κοσμοπολιτικός» (δηλ. του οξύτονου), σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις.
Χάνει σε φυσικότητα και/ή σε διαύγεια ακριβώς λόγω του «κοσμοπολιτικός» (δηλ. του οξύτονου) και θα ήταν προτιμότερη η χρήση τού «κοσμοπολίτικος» (δηλ. του προπαροξύτονου).
Είναι λανθασμένη εξαιτίας της χρήσης τού «κοσμοπολιτικός» (δηλ. του οξύτονου) και θα έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί το «κοσμοπολίτικος» (δηλ. το προπαροξύτονο).
Δεν είναι εντελώς λανθασμένη με κάποιο από τα _κοσμοπολιτικός / __κοσμοπολίτικος_, αλλά θα ήταν καλύτερα εάν είχε προτιμηθεί κάποιος άλλος όρος στη θέση τους.
Είναι λανθασμένη ακριβώς εξαιτίας της επιλογής των _κοσμοπολιτικός / __κοσμοπολίτικος_, και θα έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να είχε προτιμηθεί ένας άλλος όρος στη θέση τους.
​.
ΥΓ Επειδή δεν μ' αρέσει γκλαβικώς ο κέφαλος, προτίμησα να εικονογραφήσω την ανάρτησή μου μ' ένα άλλο «κοσμοπολιτικό είδος» —αμ ομορφότερο, αμ και νοστιμότερο—, το ρίκι _Katsuwonus pelamis_ (Linnaeus, 1758) [http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Katsuwonus-pelamis.html]:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

*Ζάζουλα! Ζάζουλα! Ζάζουλα!*

Βρήκες κτγμ ψευδόφιλη χρήση. Συγχαρητήρια.

Θα προτιμούσα να μεταφράσω με οτιδήποτε άλλο. Διεθνιστικό. Όχι. Ακόμη καλύτερα, με το τίποτα. Τι σημαίνει, άλλωστε, εδώ το αγγλικό; 

Παράκτιο είδος, παρόν κι εδώ κι εκεί και παραπέρα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

Γλωσσικά, πιστεύω ότι θα έδινα τις ίδιες απαντήσεις πάνω-κάτω αν με ρωτούσες για τον _αμερικανικό σολομό_. Ορολογικά, πιστεύω ότι ισχύει ό,τι και για τα φυτά (που απαντά σε όλα τα σημεία του πλανήτη), άρα είναι σωστό.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ορολογικά, πιστεύω ότι ισχύει ό,τι και για τα φυτά (που απαντά σε όλα τα σημεία του πλανήτη), άρα είναι σωστό.


Προσοχή, υπάρχει κι άλλος όρος σχετικά με αυτό που λες (_*circumglobal *_= απαντά σχεδόν σε όλη την υδρόγειο)· βλ. λ.χ. το μανάλι _Seriola dumerili_ (Risso, 1810) [http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Seriola-dumerili.html].


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

Αναφέρομαι στο «2 (of a plant or animal) found all over the world» του ODE, σημασία 3 4 τού _κοσμοπολιτικός_ τού ΛΝΕΓ «(ΒΟΤ.) αυτός που ευδοκιμεί σε πολλά σημεία του πλανήτη». Πιστεύω ότι στο ΒΟΤ. πρέπει να προστεθεί κι ένα ΒΙΟΛ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

Δηλαδή, αφού πιάστηκα προφανώς αδιάβαστος, και για να απαντήσω ο ίδιος στην ερώτησή μου, cosmopolitan σημαίνει εδώ κυριολεκτικά «πολίτης του κόσμου»; Και για να συνεχίσω τις απορίες, το χρησιμοποιούμε ήδη στα ελληνικά (ως κοσμοπολιτικό) για φυτά με αυτή (περίπου) την έννοια; Ότι είναι παρόντα σε πολλά σημεία του κόσμου;


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

Κοσμοπολιτικα είδη.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2012)

Πάντως για το *cosmopolitan*, το fishbase.org συμφωνεί με το ODE [http://www.fishbase.org/Glossary/Glossary.php?q=cosmopolitan&language=english]: Organism having a worldwide distribution; occuring in all the oceans or all the continents (excepting usually Antarctica or the Arctic and Antarctic Ocean).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κοσμοπολιτικα είδη.


Πολύ καλή ιδέα το άτονο, ως τρίτη επιλογή :), αλλά παρατηρώ ότι η δημοφιλέστερη επιλογή στα ευρήματα είναι κοσμοπολ*ί*τικα είδη .


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2012)

Την παρατήρηση την έχει ήδη κάνει ο Ζάζουλας (και το ΛΚΝ, που έχει εξαφανίσει το _κοσμοπολιτικός_).


----------



## MelidonisM (Oct 10, 2012)

το αντίθετο των κοσμοπολιτικων (wiki/Cosmopolitan_distribution) τα ενδημικά είδη


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Με την ευκαιρία: στο κοσμοπολιτικός δεν υπάρχει η έννοια «με παγκόσμια διάδοση» --για χλωρίδα και πανίδα)


Βλ. #12 (που όμως είναι η σημασία 4 στο ΛΝΕΓ 2012, όχι η 3).


----------

